# Micro/rangehood circuit



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

My local AHJ stated that 110v outlet for gas range can't come off of the micro/range hood cir. I can't find a code to suport that. anyone have any Ideals?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not ask the AHJ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It could be article 422.16(B)(4)exception(5)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

That is my prefered method. I put a 50 amp range receptacle in and a 110 volt duplex that I then feed to the micro/fan. You didn't feed the gas range from the SABC, did you? You can, but can't then feed the micro/fan from it. 210.52(B)(2)exc 2


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It could be article 422.16(B)(4)exception(5)


Damm, I will have to change my ways. I guess the gas range outlet is coming off the SABC from now on.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

backstay said:


> Damm, I will have to change my ways. I guess the gas range outlet is coming off the SABC from now on.


I did the same thing for years. I have never been caught on it but it could be a reason for a red tag. I thought about writing an exception to that section for a gas range receptacle.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I already run 2-20 amp SABC to the kitchen, 1-20 amp to the dinning room and 1-20 amp for the range/mico/fan. It would seem better to run the three together instead of taking the range off the SABC. JMO


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

no had dedicated circuit for the micro/fan and gas cooktop


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It could be article 422.16(B)(4)exception(5)


i can see where that could be it thanks


----------



## jewalker88 (Jun 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> I already run 2-20 amp SABC to the kitchen, 1-20 amp to the dinning room and 1-20 amp for the range/mico/fan. It would seem better to run the three together instead of taking the range off the SABC. JMO


that is exactly how i always do it just had one AHJ call me on it


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I did the same thing for years. I have never been caught on it but it could be a reason for a red tag. I thought about writing an exception to that section for a gas range receptacle.


That would be a good exception, that makes a lot of sense.

I used to do it too without realizing there was a problem, until
a coworker "caught" me doing it. Looked it up, and sure enough.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thing is that the micro is over 50% of the branch circuit rating for cord connected appliance so can't share that circuit with lighting and receptacles. If I remember right..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Thing is that the micro is over 50% of the branch circuit rating for cord connected appliance so can't share that circuit with lighting and receptacles. If I remember right..


That is correct but the exception would have to allow it. 
Some have argued that a microwave range hood is listed as a microwave so technically it would not fall under this article. However, I know the inspector who wrote this rule and his reasoning was microwave range hoods.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is correct but the exception would have to allow it.
> *Some have argued that a microwave range hood is listed as a microwave* so technically it would not fall under this article. However, I know the inspector who wrote this rule and his reasoning was microwave range hoods.


Actually most are listed as both a microwave and a rangehood because they must meet both listings if the microwave also serves as a rangehood.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

raider1 said:


> Actually most are listed as both a microwave and a rangehood because they must meet both listings if the microwave also serves as a rangehood.
> 
> Chris


I thought Bob actually dug up some info a year or so ago stating that they were listed as microwaves. I never bought into it but thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I thought Bob actually dug up some info a year or so ago stating that they were listed as microwaves. I never bought into it but thought it worth mentioning.


The one that I looked at had a listing as both a microwave and a rangehood.

Chris


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is correct but the exception would have to allow it.
> Some have argued that a microwave range hood is listed as a microwave so technically it would not fall under this article. However, I know the inspector who wrote this rule and his reasoning was microwave range hoods.


Which exception?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I did the same thing for years. I have never been caught on it but it could be a reason for a red tag. I thought about writing an exception to that section for a gas range receptacle.


Post #6, Dennis was talking about writing one.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think 210.23(B)(2) is fairly clear. It makes sense to me that you don't want to have over 50% of a circuit that is shared being utilized by one appliance.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I think 210.23(B)(2) is fairly clear. It makes sense to me that you don't want to have over 50% of a circuit that is shared being utilized by one appliance.


The issue is how much the range would add to that circuit. If the micro was on the counter, we could wire the gas range receptacle, fridge receptacle, plug the micro in and what ever else on the same SABC. This exception would make more sense.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I think 210.23(B)(2) is fairly clear. It makes sense to me that you don't want to have over 50% of a circuit that is shared being utilized by one appliance.


So you never have a motor load that is 50% of the circuit? What is the big deal for an ignitor and perhaps a small circulation fan being on the microwave circuit. It is allowed on a sabc.

The catch will be 110.3 where the manufacturer specs an individual circuit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frigidaire says this model draws 10 amps @ 120v:

http://manuals.frigidaire.com/prodinfo_pdf/Lassomption/FPGS3085K_0211.pdf


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So you never have a motor load that is 50% of the circuit? What is the big deal for an ignitor and perhaps a small circulation fan being on the microwave circuit. It is allowed on a sabc.
> 
> The catch will be 110.3 where the manufacturer specs an individual circuit.


After checking out that Frigidaire specs for that gas range I'm not so sure that it should even be on a SABC really. As far as design goes. I was just talking about what code requires previously.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> After checking out that Frigidaire specs for that gas range I'm not so sure that it should even be on a SABC really. As far as design goes. I was just talking about what code requires previously.


 
I think 210.52(B)(2) Exception(2) is fairly clear.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nitro, I believe that range has a warming drawer with 1.2 kw electric heat.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Nitro, I believe that range has a warming drawer with 1.2 kw electric heat.


It has something, that's for sure. I was thinking maybe a broiler? I didn't spend to much time staring at it. But it did get me to thinking that next time I hear "gas range" I'll consider if I should design in a dedicated circuit for it.


----------



## wil335 (Feb 15, 2011)

jewalker88 said:


> My local AHJ stated that 110v outlet for gas range can't come off of the micro/range hood cir. I can't find a code to suport that. anyone have any Ideals?


Did you rough-in your range hood to be cord connected? Article 422.16 says that if your range hood is cord connected, it has to meet certain conditions. One of them is that range hood needs to be on and individual branch circuit (dedicated).

As far as the range hood/microwave oven argument, I think if it is located above the range and part of it's function is a range hood, it should follow the rules for range hoods.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wil335 said:


> As far as the range hood/microwave oven argument, I think if it is located above the range and part of it's function is a range hood, it should follow the rules for range hoods.


I totally agree and I believe that is the intent.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

The installation manual for that Frigidaire range posted earlier specifies a "dedicated" branch circuit protected by a 15A CB or time delay fuse, so I don’t believe it could be connected to a 20A SABC, since IMO the manufacturers listed instructions would preclude the NEC.
It’s true that the term "individual branch circuit" is used in Article 100, but I think the definition of "dedicated" in the dictionary should still be able to be accepted without issue.

From the installation Manual:
*Electric Requirements: *A dedicated, properly grounded and
polarized branch circuit protected by a 15 amp. circuit breaker
or time delay fuse. See serial plate for proper voltage.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My microwave range hood is 1300 watts so there is no reason a 15 amp circuit wouldn't work. I don't believe you are required to put it on a 15 amp circuit unless it is part of the listing instructions. But heck- everyone I ever wired was on a 20 amp OCPD....


----------

